# Death of Mortgage Holder - Threat to Tracker?



## coom (30 Sep 2013)

Hi All

Apologies, removing as requested by widow

Thanks


----------



## PadKiss (30 Sep 2013)

Coom Firstly my condolences to you and your family on your loss. A detailed post but would need alot more to advise here. Not sure how much more i would put on a public forum but if you wish to private message me i will assist in anyway i can. The lender will be key here as well as some good ground work on your part to attempt the best result for your mother in law. In the meantime the payment of interest only should not be a problem in the short term but may require agreement from the lender so an initial discussion before this contact is made would be worthwhile. Hope this helps to some degree initially
Padraic Kissane


----------

